# Miller Falls No. 59 Ratcheting Screw Driver Questions.



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I collected a MF 59 ratcheting screw driver from an ebay last minute auction for $0.99 + $6.75:










More pictures can be found at COLLECTIBLE *RARE* MILLER MFG. NO.59 RATCHET SHORT SCREWDRIVER...WORKS...

Sort of cool, but I have some questions.


Why does the ebay lister think this tool is *RARE*
Does anyone have one and know any history about them? I find no discussion other then the catalog entries below.
Before I do the little bit of restoration I think required, I would like to know if the "nail" in the thumb groove is supposed to be there. Is it?










Incidentally the driver bit is fixed, i.e. it is part of tool and cannot be be replaced with other bits. I find this a little bit unusual. You might ask who would use or buy such a one-trick-pony? Who was it marketed to?

In Millers Falls Catalog No. 39 we see that the 59 was a new tool:










and in "Millers Falls Catalog No. 49": we find it with a fluted handle:










So for use by gunsmiths, locksmiths, mechanics and all others who may need a heavy duty ratchet driver.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Don,

I don't have one but I've seen some on eBay. I like MF stuff so I look at what's available from time to time. "Rare" is utterly meaningless in most eBay listings. I often see "rare" Stanley jack planes and "rare" Disston handsaws that are nothing but common flea market fare. I lend the word no credence unless "rare" is confirmed by more reliable sites. Not saying it's not rare, just saying the word is used loosely…

A quick google image search didn't show any with the nail in the handle like that but it does kind of look intentional doesn't it? Is it possible a peened pin that prevents the ratcheting mechanism from spinning in the handle?

I don't know what you got there Don but, for $7 and change, if you find a use for it, I'd say you did alright.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I think "the nail" is an intentional pin that ties the handle to the mechanism. I would take it apart and see but I am hesitant to do that. Anyway no time to work on it this month. Today I pack up another trailer for the move.

Thanks for responding. I only bought it because it was a MF … and cheap … and I was bored. LOL.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> ... I only bought it because it was a MF … and cheap … and I was bored. LOL.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Been there, done that ;-P


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't take out the pin. It IS rare you know. 
Bill


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I have removed a pin before but there was an explosion, so I'll keep this one in place.


----------

